# Quisiera que estuvieras,,,



## fallu3jp

¿Cuál de las siguientes dos opciones será correcta?  Supongo que gramaticalmente la opción 2 es la correcta,pero no sé si la 1era opción también correcta o no.
En caso de que ambas sean correctas, ¿habrá alguna diferencia de significado?
1.  ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana?  Necesito mandarte un paquete y quisiera que estés para recibirlo.
2.  ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana?  Necesito mandarte un paquete y quisiera que estuvieras para recibirlo.
Muchas gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## chamyto

Las dos son correctas .


----------



## guilleu9

Las dos son correctas, sin embargo no tienen exactamente el mismo significado, y a decir verdad la "más correcta" es la número 1. Esto de debe a que "estuvieras" implica, a mi parecer, que el emisor ya da por sentado que el receptor no va a poder recibir el paquete. En cambio "estés" se adecua perfectamente al contexto.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿No se usaría "estuvieras" para hacer concordancia con el tiempo pasado "quisiera"?

Gracias


----------



## guilleu9

Estoy de acuerdo contigo chocolatelover. Aunque también podría ser usado con el condicional, un ejemplo: *Si *_estuvieras_ en tu casa, iría a visitarte.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## fallu3jp

¿O sea que la 1era opción definitivamente no es correcta por falta de concordancia de tiempo con “quisiera”?    De esto quiero estar seguro.  Espero algunas opiniones más al respecto.
Gracias.


----------



## riolocha

No estoy segura, pero pienso que "quisiera" no indica un tiempo tanto que la condición del subjunctivo y de formalidad/cortesía en este contexto. Como yo lo leo, en ninguna de las opciones estás diciendo algo en el pasado.   Estoy de acuerdo con guilleu9 que la diferencia tiene que ver con tu nivel de certitude que el receptor va a poder recibir el paquete.  

También, no sé que opinan los demas, pero hay tal vez una diferencia entre la fuerza con que estás transmitiendo tu deseo que el receptor este disponible para recibirlo.  Desculpe el inglés pero estoy comparando
 1) "... and I'd like for you to be there to receive it." 
y algo como 
2) "... and I'd like it if you would be there to receive it."    

¿El segundo muestra un poco más deferencía, no?


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Qué opinan los demás? ¿Las dos versiones son correctas pero tal vez la con "estuvieras" es más correcto porque hay concordancia de tiempo? ¿Pero también está bien "Estés" porque es "quisiera" o la versión cortes de "quiero"?

Gracias


----------



## OrCuS

1. ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana? Necesito mandarte un paquete y quiero que estés para recibirlo.
2. ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana? Necesito mandarte un paquete y quisiera que estuvieras para recibirlo.

Creo que sería correcto así.

La primera expresa un deseo que, dependiendo de la relación entre ambos, es casi una orden. Es lo que le diría un jefe a un empleado.
La segunda expresa un deseo en forma de petición. Sería casi como pedirlo por favor.

Pienso que "quisiera que estés" no concuerda...


----------



## Peterdg

Pues creo que es una diferencia entre el español de España y el de América latina. Creo que en España, la mayoría de la gente diría:

"quisiera/querría que estuvieras".

De otros hilos sé que en (partes de) América latina, el presente de subjuntivo también puede aparecer después de quisiera/querría.


----------



## fallu3jp

Peterdg said:


> Pues creo que es una diferencia entre el español de España y el de América latina. Creo que en España, la mayoría de la gente diría:
> 
> "quisiera/querría que estuvieras".
> 
> De otros hilos sé que en (partes de) América latina, el presente de subjuntivo también puede aparecer después de quisiera/querría.


 
Mi duda no se ha despejado todavía.  En España sólo "Quisiera que estuviera,,," es correcto,mientras en algunas partes de América Latina está permitido decir "Quisiera que esté,,,"?
¿Cómo sería estrictamente desde el punto de vista gramatical?
¿Ambas son correctas o no?   
Siendo Chamyto español nos dice "Ambas son correctas".

Por favor orientenme.   Gracias.


----------



## riolocha

Me parece que podrías tener una respuesta más concreta si tuvieramos más información sobre tu relación con la otra persona.

Por ahora, yo voy a tomarlo en cuenta que la otra persona no es alguien muy amigo tuyo, porque sí esta fuera la situación, probalemente no escribieras a este foro...

Entonces, yo interpreto que la conclusión de las respuestas es que debes usar "quisieras" con "estuvieras" porque probablemente no puedes insistir en que la persona esté en su casa (eres su jefe?) y sería más apropriado decirlo como pedir un favor, y porque, siguiendo las opiones aquí, puedes saber que será considerada correcta gramaticamente en todo el mundo


----------



## fallu3jp

riolocha said:


> Me parece que podrías tener una respuesta más concreta si tuvieramos más información sobre tu relación con la otra persona.
> 
> Por ahora, yo voy a tomarlo en cuenta que la otra persona no es alguien muy amigo tuyo, porque sí esta fuera la situación, probalemente no escribieras a este foro...
> 
> Entonces, yo interpreto que la conclusión de las respuestas es que debes usar "quisieras" con "estuvieras" porque probablemente no puedes insistir en que la persona esté en su casa (eres su jefe?) y sería más apropriado decirlo como pedir un favor, y porque, siguiendo las opiones aquí, puedes saber que será considerada correcta gramaticamente en todo el mundo


 
Yo no creo que tenga algo que ver la relación con la otra persona, o tendrá algo que ver para determinar cuál o ambas de esas dos opciones son correctas gramaticalmente?
Lo que pretendes explicarme será que en caso de que soy superior de la persona puedo decir “Quisiera que estés,,,”,pero en caso contrario debo decir “Quisiera que estuvieras,,,”? O sea que “ Quisiera que estés,,,” no será un favor que esté yo pidiendo,sino puede sonar como una orden? 
“Quisiera” es más cortés que un simple “quiero” según tengo entendido,por lo que siguiendo tu explicación “quisiera” no concuerda tampoco con tuteo, ya sea “estés o
“estuvieras”.
Parece que estoy atrapado en un laberinto. Sáquenme de aquí,por favor!


----------



## Peterdg

Por el momento no tengo acceso a mi literatura (gramáticas) pero en cuanto esté en casa, te buscaré la opinión de los gramáticos con referencias.


----------



## riolocha

Es cierto que tu relación con la persona no puede clarificar la pregunta de gramatica.  

Pero, tu escape del "laberinto" de saber cual de las opciones debes usar en _ésta_ situación, puede ser que unas de las dos opciones es plenamente e universalmente acceptada gramaticamente: quisiera con estuviera/s.


Un _detalle_ que tambien puede ayudar con tu decisión tiene que ver con tu relación con la persona porque de usar un orden--"quisiera/quieria/quiero que estes" -- sin importar cual version-- no será apropriado en la situación sí no tienes derecho mandar ordenes a la otra persona.

Por eso, recomiendo que uses quisiera con estuviera.


----------



## OrCuS

Yo no puedo asegurarte que gramaticalmente sea incorrecto, pero desde el punto de vista de España "quisiera que vengas" suena fatal (de hecho si una persona que estuviera aprendiendo castellano me dijera eso le corregiría).

Cómo yo lo veo:
"quisiera que vinieras" -> petición
"quiero que vengas" -> orden

Yo de ti usaría estas dos que parecen universalmente aceptadas.


----------



## riolocha

...pero con ese dicho, yo, también, tengo mucha curiosidad en el asunto de la gramatica, así es que espero que Peterdg nos pueda proporcionar una respuesta de autoridad


----------



## Peterdg

Como prometido en mi post anterior, he aquí algunas opiniones de las gramáticas.

Primero, la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", no dice nada al respecto (o por lo menos, todavía no lo he encontrado).

El "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE dice:



> 3.19.6 2° a) Con verbos de voluntad (mandato, ruego, deseo...) el verbo subordinado puede hallarse en cualquier tiempo posterior al del verbo principal.


 
El subjuntivo presente es un tiempo posterior al condicional, pues se admite. También se admite el subjuntivo imperfecto, como aparece en el ejemplo que dan:



> _Por amor a mi padre desearía yo que Pepita desistiese de sus ideas y planes ..._


De "El subjuntivo, valores y usos" de J.Borrego, J.G.Asencio y E.Prieto, Reglas 8 y 10, el subjuntivo presente como el imperfecto son posibles. Unos ejemplos: 


> _Querría que estés aquí antes de las 12._
> _Les gustaría que jugáramos al tute con ellas._


Según el DUE de María Moliner, también las dos posibildades son posibles.

DUE, tomo H-Z, pag. 1495



> _Yo no diría que lo haga/hiciera_


Espero que os sirva.


----------



## willikvrvf

Peterdg said:


> Pues creo que es una diferencia entre el español de España y el de América latina. Creo que en España, la mayoría de la gente diría:
> 
> "quisiera/querría que estuvieras".
> 
> De otros hilos sé que en (partes de) América latina, el presente de subjuntivo también puede aparecer después de quisiera/querría.



Para mí, sin embargo, ambas son gramaticalmente correctas, la diferencia que siento al menos en el momento de escribir esto, es que la versión con "estuvieras" suena más suave, más cortés.

Tiene que ver quizá como bien acotó otro forista con el grado de certidumbre o de flexibilidad que el hablante permite a su interlocutor.

Saludos!


----------



## Peterdg

willikvrvf said:


> Para mí, sin embargo, ambas son gramaticalmente correctas, la diferencia que siento al menos en el momento de escribir esto, es que la versión con "estuvieras" suena más suave, más cortés.
> 
> Tiene que ver quizá como bien acotó otro forista con el grado de certidumbre o de flexibilidad que el hablante permite a su interlocutor.
> 
> Saludos!


Pues, no sé. Yo tengo la impresión personal que en España (entre otros) siempre utilizarían el subjuntivo imperfecto aquí, casi automáticamente.

Estoy de acuerdo con que ambas formas son correctas de punto de vista gramatical (como también lo confirman las gramáticas que consulté), pero creo que hay cierto tipo de "costumbre sintáctica" que se ha establecido en algunas regiones (entre otros en España, y por lo visto, también en Argentina).


----------



## willikvrvf

Peterdg said:


> Pues, no sé. Yo tengo la impresión personal que en España (entre otros) siempre utilizarían el subjuntivo imperfecto aquí, casi automáticamente.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que ambas formas son correctas de punto de vista gramatical (como también lo confirman las gramáticas que consulté), pero creo que hay cierto tipo de "costumbre sintáctica" que se ha establecido en algunas regiones (entre otros en España, y por lo visto, también en Argentina).



Qué interesante!
Quizá exista tal costumbre sintáctica de la que tú hablas, y quizá también haya una distinción dentro de España. 

Yo hablo más bien de lo que mi hábito idiomático me indica. El subjuntivo imperfecto tiene mucha fuerza todavía en la forma de hablar de donde yo vengo, pero en este caso se presenta la ambigüedad.

Quisiera que me digas qué piensas al respecto!  "Quisiera que me dijeras.." me suena un tanto más elaborado, aunque también correcto.

Saludos!


----------



## noroeme

OrCuS said:


> 1. ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana? Necesito mandarte un paquete y quiero que estés para recibirlo.
> 2. ¿Podrías decirme dónde vas a estar este fin de semana? Necesito mandarte un paquete y quisiera que estuvieras para recibirlo.
> 
> Creo que sería correcto así.
> 
> La primera expresa un deseo que, dependiendo de la relación entre ambos, es casi una orden. Es lo que le diría un jefe a un empleado.
> La segunda expresa un deseo en forma de petición. Sería casi como pedirlo por favor.
> 
> Pienso que "quisiera que estés" no concuerda...


 

Concuerdo enteramente con OrCus.
En América Latina tampoco es correcto "quisiera que estés!. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente ignora la gramática. No tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que la persona sea más cercana a mi, o de la intensidad de mi deseo.


----------



## Peterdg

noroeme said:


> Concuerdo enteramente con OrCus.
> En América Latina tampoco es correcto "quisiera que estés!. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente ignora la gramática. No tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que la persona sea más cercana a mi, o de la intensidad de mi deseo.


Me gustaría que leyeras esto. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice este forero:


capitas said:


> So, as far as you (nearly all of you) are concerned, "habría" is the ¿correct? form (because it is the original?, it is the widest used?, because it is YOUR preference?. because it is so in English?). Could you really tell me why it is the "correct"form?.
> Most of the times I don't like what RAE says (of course this is not the case), but it is a very good instrument (I think indispensable) for the language's health, to make us agree with what is wrong/right or at least what is accepted/ not accepted.
> Is Obscuro wrong because nearly all of you say Oscuro?(obscuro is the orininal word!)
> Is "Se le ve bien a ella" wrong? It is the orininal form: dative form in Latin for accusative use.
> I don't quite disagree with what you say, but please don't name as "incorrect" or "no correct" only because you don't use/like it, furthermore if it is accepted by those red devils of RAE.
> And I also agree with Hoyseguroquesíquehacesol, that the preferred option must be first taught to learners, and then they have to know another used/accepted/correct options, and even INCORRECT options that they could find in their way through life ( I still remember my dissapointment when I was a child and I could not answer a question: ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir "Los libros no cogen en la caja?, and I couldn't because I didn't know what it meant!)
> You can teach "forma de ser", but please don't you say that idiosincrasia is incorrect because so few people uses it (Oh, even RAE accepts it).


----------



## noroeme

Peterdg said:


> Me gustaría que leyeras esto. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice este forero:


 
hay muchas maneras de decir las cosas, es cierto.
Pero, así como hay muchas maneras de hacer un puente, si lo haces con elementos que no encajan, que no corresponden, el puente se te cae..... Ese es el problema aquí.... "Me gustaría que estés..." Son tiempos verbales que no concuerdan..... Tú verás si quieres que el puente se te caiga.


----------



## Peterdg

noroeme said:


> hay muchas maneras de decir las cosas, es cierto.
> Pero, así como hay muchas maneras de hacer un puente, si lo haces con elementos que no encajan, que no corresponden, el puente se te cae..... Ese es el problema aquí.... "Me gustaría que estés..." Son tiempos verbales que no concuerdan..... Tú verás si quieres que el puente se te caiga.


Esta correspondencia no existe. 

La noción a la que adhieres, se llama "concordantia temporum" y tiene su origen en la gramática latina. Hay gramáticas que siguen defendiendo esta posición, pero ya en 1973, la RAE decidió que hay que prescindir por completo del modelo gramatical latino (Esbozo, 3.19.5).

Entonces, en cuanto a la frase original, el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE dice:


> 3.19.6 2°
> _Verbo subordinado en subjuntivo_. Con verbos de voluntad (mandato, ruego, deseo, etc.) el verbo subordinado puede hallarse en cualquier tiempo posterior al del verbo principal...
> _Mandan que estudie; Mandaron que estudie, que estudiara_ o _estudiase_.


Pero sí tienes razón en que alguna gente prefiere una opción sobre otra, pero clasificar la otra como incorrecta es rechazar la realidad (que incluso está aceptada por la RAE como un uso legitimado).


----------

